# Diet and IBS-D ! ! !



## Ambrose Santiago

Hello all,First let me say, *I have been completely cured of IBS-D !!!*I now have my life back thanks to following The Specific Carbohydrate Diet which was clinically tested for over 50 years by Dr Haas and biochemist Elaine Gottschall, a woman who I owe my life for making me well again ! ! !To learn more about the diet, see http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/be...e/beginners.htmI picked up the book "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" after coming across the title in my research to find out what it was that I had which had me rushing to the bathroom between 8 - 10 times a day. As usual, I was skeptical about such a cure, but after reading all the positive reviews on Amazon.com I decied to give it a try. I bought the book and immediately started the diet. I loaded up a few bags of foods on the "do not eat list" and donated the food to my sister, who was very happy with my sudden kindness.







*The Roadmap to My IBS-D Cure.*I started the diet on February 19, 2009, NO CHEATING!I also purchased a 90 day bottle of Healthy Trinity.After my 90 day supply of Healthy Trinity ran out, I did not purchase a new bottle.In June, I started to make my own homemade yogurt with my Yo'gourment maker. The "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" diet is recommended for at least one year, but on October 19th, I decided it was time to experiment.I went to my local grocery store and purchased a fresh loaf of bread to take home for my experiment.I got home and ate the whole darn loaf with some butter!!! OMG!!! It was the best bread I ever ate in my life!!!! I was fine for the whole week after eating the loaf of bread.The next week I decided to try a cheesburger with french fries at one of my favorite restaurants in Chicago, Portillo's!! I devoured both the burger and fries in a few minutes!! Again, OMG!!! The best burgers in town!!! And best of all, no problems with running to the bathroom.Okay, now after a few weekly experiments comes Thanksgiving in Novemeber. I sampled everything that was available, bread, mashed potatoes, pasta, rice, corn, cheese cake, ice cream, brownies, pumpkin pie, you name it, I ate it!!! And no problems whatsoever!!!! I have tried out several buffet restaurants around town and have been able to eat whatever I put on my plate, which is basically a sample of every type of food available at these buffet restaurants, so you can imagine, there is nothing I have not been able to eat without having to worry about running to the bathroom afterwards. I am a new man!!! I am CURED!!!!It has now been almost two months and I can honestly say that I am completely cured of IBS-D ! ! !I wanted to post my updates after my initial thread which I posted sometime earlier this year after discovering this board, all in an effort to not only share my success story with y'all but to hopefully change the lives of those suffering from IBS because the only people that know the hell your life is with IBS are those who suffer from IBS, like I once did myself.I highly recommend strictly following the diet above along with Healthy Trinity and homemade yogurt if you want to be cured of IBS-D. I now have my life back and can enjoy going outside without having to worry about running to the bathroom!!!


----------



## overitnow

I am so pleased to hear this. I hope this will encourage some others to at least try this approach, even while continuing with whatever medical/OTC things they are taking.Now, about that burger??Mark


----------



## faze action

How long does one need to remain on this diet? I imagine it would take a few months to see improvement?Are you back to eating your original diet?


----------



## Moises

Ambrose,Congratulations! I am happy for you.Gottschall's diet did not work for me, but it led me down a path which led to significant improvement, though not a cure. I do not know how much you suffered when you had IBS. But, from my perspective, if I ever find a diet that cures my IBS, I would never go back to eating in a manner that gave me the IBS in the first place. Trying to get a cure the second time around might not be so easy.In any case, I agree with Mark. Your testimonial should get others to give this a try.


----------



## Ambrose Santiago

I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV, but I do not think that any one food is the initial trigger for IBS, I actually believe that IBS symptoms stem from a whole other problem which we are not truly aware of at this time, several studies have shown that there may well be other contributing factors which trigger IBS, the true root cause.As I am completey cured, I can eat anything I want without worrying about running to the bathroom. I have been off my diet for two month at which time I have eaten, and continue to eat anything and everything I want. Now, don't get me wrong, I continue to eat homemade yogurt because it tastes so good, but now I can mix it with granola which I wasn't able to eat in the past. One other great benefit of the diet mentioned above is that I lost 30 pounds without getting off my couch.














which afterwards made me feel great that I got off my couch and started running outdoors, couple of miles around the neighborhood. I started to feel a whole lot better about myself, looked great, then went out to the mall to purchase a whole new wardrobe, now it's like I am a whole new man. It must be obvious to others because I have recieved many compliments from friends, family, and co-workers alike, not to mention the ladies at my 25 year high school reunion.







Life is good.And let me add, that this diet did not only work for me, it worked for someone I overheard talking about problems he was having with the food he ate. I started talking to this guy and told hime that it sounded like he had IBS, which he had never heard of in the past. So he goes home and Google's it and then calls me to tell me he has all the classic IBS-D symptoms, then he asks me for a cure, to which I told him that I was fighting IBS-D myself and had recently started this new diet. He went out and bought the book and started himself on the diet. And, what can I say, he is now CURED as well!!! He can not stop thanking me enough after living with IBS for over five years. He has also lost a considerable amount of weight as well and now is able to go out to dinner with his wife and book trips to go on vacation, something he was afraid to do because he did not want to have an episode on a restaurant and the airport/airplane. He is now free to fly about the country.If there is anyone who is suffering from IBS-D I strongly recommend they purchase the book, or better yet, check out the web link above and go to the "Legal Foods" section and start eating only the foods which are legal and stop eating ALL the foods that are illegal as recommended by the diet. I started to think that I was going to have to adjust my life to living with IBS-D, but thankfully someone on some other message board brought "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" to my attention. Now, I am a free man, free to eat whatever I want.I have to admit that I love all the weight loss that comes with the diet that I try to follow during the week, checking my weight on a daily basis, but on weekends, I am a weekend warrior ready to devour all kinds of foods which had previously reeked havoc on my life.NO mas, running to the bathroom, no mas urgency, no mas bloating, no mas depriving myself of bread, which I have always loved eating since I was a young child, and best of all, only have to visit the bathroom one time a day.START Stopping The Vicious Cylce Diet TODAY ! ! !


----------



## MrBumwe

Just a quick question, i have looked at the "breaking the vicous cycle" legal and illegal foods and i am currently eating mostly legal food types..It does worry me however that i will not get enough carbs and energy as I am a thin guy already..Anyway my specific question relates to breakfast and what is a reasonable substitute for me which abides by the diet..I currently eat porridge (with water not milk) and yogurt and a piece of fruit....I dont drink milk and so never eat cereal,,,,, i know porridge is an illegal food so what is a substantial alternative for breakfast............I have been thinking about this for weeks and any ideas would be appreciated,,, thanks in advance


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.scdrecipe.com/recipes-breakfast/ has some breakfast recipes.


----------



## Ambrose Santiago

I ate a lot of hard boiled eggs with chunks of cheese as well as small pieces of chicken with fresh fruit. I basically ate fresh fruit with every meal. I was not one to eat much fruit in the past but noticed that a fruit salad is a whole lot tastier than a whole apple followed by a bananna or any other fruit. I now love pappaya which I could not stand the smell before I started the diet. I will admit that most of the meals were pretty boring but the sacrifices was done with a purpose in mind.


----------



## MrBumwe

Hi Kathleen, thanks for the link just ran a few recipes of which look pretty good..Ambrose i agree the food is a little limiting when it comes to meal variety, though i feel i have got lunch and dinners down pat, am eating salads every lunch and managing to find new veges and fruits and also eating plenty of fish, chicken and meat plus eggs, started eating a range of other meat products like kidney, lambsfry etc fish, salmon just to keep it interesting,,, Its just breakfast that really had me stumped but i got a few things to try now,,, Ambrose just wondering do you make your own yogurt now , if so what yogurt powder brand do u use do they recomend a specific brand for the diet coz the pauls natural set yogurt recommended ( as in already made) i found out i cant get in my state... Anyways thanks again i appreciate both your responses


----------



## idkwia

Ambrose - pleased that this has worked out for you. I came across the Specific Carbohydrate Diet (SCD) some time ago and put it on my list to try. I have some questions please:-1) How long were you on the diet before you noticed a difference?2) I believe the SCD have a sort of network of helpers and forums etc. Did you come across anyone who had nausea that this diet helped? (I don't have diarrhea at all).


----------



## Ambrose Santiago

MrBrumwe,I purchased the Yo"gourmet maker from http://www.lucyskitchenshop.com/yogourmet.html and I use Danon Yogurt Plain for a starter. And yes, I continue to make yogurt once a week. I LOVE IT!idkwia,The book says you should notice changes in about two weeks. I experienced positive results almost immediately after starting the diet. And let me add, the guy who I introduced to the diet also got immediate results after a few days as well. Neither he, nor I, had problems with nausea due to following the diet.*This is the program we both followed on our road to recovery.**I started the diet on February 19, 2009, NO CHEATING!I also purchased a 90 day bottle of Healthy Trinity.After my 90 day supply of Healthy Trinity ran out, I did not purchase a new bottle.In June, I started to make my own homemade yogurt with my Yo'gourmet maker. The "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" diet is recommended for at least one year, but on October 19th, I decided it was time to experiment and discovered I was cured of IBS-D.*


----------

